# Relocated - Me And Shop!



## W6PUG (Jan 25, 2016)

Been a long time since I posted anything - finally got out of CA and moved to Grays Harbor in Washington state - and really enjoying it ... got 10 acres, big house, 2500 sq foot shop ... trying to get that one organized ... still doing some wiring ... lathe sitting on trailer in shop (need to get forklift to set it down) ... but right now I have piles of 28 years of existence all over the place and trying to make sense of it all ... but really, REALLY enjoying it! Rain is not a bother .... so ... just checking in to say HI and hopefully I can start watching this and learning and helping others with what little I have learned.  Gotta find an old refrig to store rod and wire in .... Purdy wet up here and humidity is substantial ... just lots of details to get a grip on.
Take care ... doug


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 25, 2016)

Congrats on the new place. How about some pics? Mike


----------



## W6PUG (Jan 25, 2016)

Mike - right now things are in total chaos - whole shop is decorated in basic brown (as in cardboard) ... give me a week or two and get a little bit cleaned up and then I can maybe get some pictures together and make a pdf file (for size) and put in .... I would at least like to get the lathe off the trailer and the trailer out of there so it looks like a shop. thanks though for your interest, and I will not forget. I have wanted something like this for years and we just kinda got fed up with California (understatement, but this is not a political forum )  so I am 3 years from retiring, and timing just seemed right so She Who Must Be Obeyed pulled the trigger.  I may have time to grab some interim pix and post until I can do something decent ... let me see how the next couple of days go .... take care and thanks! doug


----------

